# Help Please!Gennet have Donor Egg match after cancellation but 3 weeks till Ec



## Boocat73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone..I am really wanting your honest opinion. A few days ago I posted that after 5 failed Icsi's and finally coming to terms that I may not be able to have my own biological child, in January I contacted Gennet Clinic in Prague as they seemed really high-tech and said they had a huge data-base. Also they liaise with City Fertility in London, where I live , so it all made sense. Thankfully I had loads of recent scan results so we didn't have to spend the usual fortune in tests, but my blood was taken and we then were told they would contact us within 3 months ( we want the child to match our blood as we aren't comfortable right now with the thought of telling them they are from a Donor Egg) Anyway, a few days ago , after a few emails from me to the London clinic asking if there was any news as it is getting into the 4 th month, I received an abrupt email saying they couldn't match me!! I am O+, rh + , so nothing out of the ordinary . I really must add here that I never find it easy to complain , and I hate confrontation but I just felt we had been led along and had wasted 3 precious months , ( I am 40 in 4 months), where we could have been with another Clinic. I therefore emailed Prague and told them they have wasted my time and emotional energy, and my husbands and that I wouldn't recommend the clinic to anyone due to their unprofessionalism . Literally, I kid you not, half an hour later I got an email from Nikola saying it wasn't that they couldn't match me, but there wasn't a slot for me as they are so busy. However, they had had a cancellation with a DE who matches me, but who will have EC in 3 weeks (7th June). I have been on no medication whatsoever and understood I need at least 4 weeks for synchronising with the woman etc. I find it quote spooky that suddenly after my email they have found this woman..and I don't know if we are being hurried in to it as they will lose money if noone takes thie DE's eggs, or even if we are sharing someone's DE as they don't want to upset us. This whole sudden scenario is driving me mad. I have an appointment at City Fertility to discuss the drugs I will need to take, but I am really in 2 minds as to whether I go ahead or not. It was going to be a biggest decision of our lives and now we are being severely rushed in to it. 
Am I being overly sensitive and precious and should jump at this chance? PLease please tell me what you all think? I value your thoughts so much. I am seriously thinking about cancelling it all and going to Reprogenesis as you all say it is wonderful, and has brilliant communication. I just feel we are slightly being cornered into this. 
Thank you a million times over xx .


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

(I thought you were O-, rhesus -?? Anyway that is just a detail!!!)

I think you should do what you are comfortable with. 

If you feel that this is pushing everything, don't do it. If it ends up not wotrking, you will feel like it is their fault or that you missed something by hurrying.

How do you feel about the match you were presented? If the lady sounds good, then you should go for it!

It must be common to have cancellations, particularly when folks are cycling in another country. For instance if the clinic asks you to have an ultrasound right before & it turns out there is a fibroid or cyst there, you might have to start again, & they've already found the donor... Personally if I were a donor & ready to go, I wouldn't want to put it off for a few months. (And unlike say the way it works in the US, the egg donors are not paid gobs of cash!)

In terms of the synchronisation with the donor, that depends on you (whether you ovulate etc), & also on where you both are in your cycles. It could be done even without downregulating if you guys just happen to be on the same schedule. So the 4-week thing is just a usual time, not anything set in stone...


----------



## Boocat73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much Theodora, once again youve come to my aid. I made the mistake, I am + both . 

I have contacted Reprogenesis and they seem totally on the ball and great from the start go. They say they can have a match and start it all within the next 6 weeks so I feel I am going to go with them, with more time to synchronise . If it goes wrong the first time with Gennet I will blame it on the timing and the hurrying rather than on it being just a normal thing to happen, and it may hinder the next go. I was not 100% with the match so in a way its a blessing in disguise, but I do feel bad for the Donor , especially as you have  explained that this is actually quite common.Poor her going through all of that. I hope someone else can match her. 

Thank you for explaining all this to me, I feel such novice in all this. 

Best wishes,

Laura ( Boocat..owner if 4 cats! ..I love your photo )


----------

